# DSR7000 vs. HDVR2...which is better & why?



## Guest (May 14, 2003)

Trying to decide which on to get the DSR7000R or the HDVR2. What the the differences? Which is better/worse? Please help!!


----------



## Karl Foster (Mar 23, 2002)

I'm pretty sure that they are the same product, just with a different wrapper. Kinda like comparing a GMC truck and a Chevy truck. In the series I DirecTivo, the Sony, Philips, and Hughes models were exactly the same except for the outside. I say whatever gives you the deal is the one to go with.


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2003)

Thanks for the input.


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2003)

In terms of functionality, they are identical.

I would say that the difference is between the services offered by Philips and Hughes.
I have read so many horror stories about Hughes' customer service. I don't know how Philips' is but it can't be worse.

Just my $0.02.


----------



## JPWeight (Jan 16, 2003)

Philips customer service is a nightmare. I've been trying to get a firmware update from them for a dvd player for over 3 months now. I've heard every story in the book. They will even promis to call back and you'll never get a call. Doesn't help to talk with a CSR manager either. I've sworn I will never buy another Philips product after this mess.


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2003)

Thanks for the reply, JPWeight. 

Sorry to hear about your experience.  Good luck. 

I'm gonna go ahead and buy an HDVR2 probably next weekend. My local Tweeter store still has it for $199.


----------



## Bill D (May 11, 2002)

I assume neither has a UHF remote?
Is there any way to add that feature (I have a 721), without some sort of IR distribution and I don't like the stupid cone repeaters..
thanks


----------



## timf (Apr 21, 2002)

No model of TiVo, combo or standalone, has a UHF remote. All operate on IR only.


----------

